# I honestly have a headache now😢



## Mum2M (May 15, 2016)

So i decided i have waited enought time and need to try and get a sibling for my DS. I have gone through comments on here daily..DH doesnt understand so bent on this...lefy to him we shd save money and keep trying .
I initially thot uk..then greece..the czech...i am going nutty really!
Trying to use own eggs...and seriously cant decide...yhis may just be rheotorical rant but i will go on. My top clinics are embryoland,embryolab, newlife  in greece..then in the Czech R...Unica, gynem...tried getting in touch with reprofit n gennet...but suspect their popularity may keep them tired up.
So embryoland Dr seems brilliant but i felt rushed and i think he may not have loads of staff
Embryolab seems ok
Unica seems technically sound but the compulsory 1st visit.makes sense but a tad inconvenient.hmmm
Gynem...jusy a lil communication but i frar we may hv communication issues down the line.
Reprofit has min ivf on website..very appealing they just need to respond now
Gennet seems to have a gd track record.
Sigh..that was a lot...
I hv noticed there a drought with regards to threads on oe/clinics used...
Ladies if you are out there youll be surprised how much your experiences would help others ..so do shout out pls


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I wouldn't say there is a drought, there is loads and loads of threads/information in the International area! Comparison threads can also be found within the relevant location area. Some clinics have very active threads (like Reprofit, Serum, IVI, Team Miracle etc). Some clinic threads are quieter, but that's because less people go there. The threads in theses areas do not tend to distinguish between oe/de, they are for all people in all situations.

Xxx


----------



## Mum2M (May 15, 2016)

Thanks cloudy..its obviously me just feeling overwhelmed trying to sieve through...it feels like a project trying to decipher from all the threads. Everything must be on here right....the search continues...thanks dear


----------



## Mum2M (May 15, 2016)

Thinking aloud....heard from reprofit and gennet...both look great on paper...hmmm big isnt always best though .
Ok..got that thought out of my head.
Do they still offer individual care?..i find lesser known outfits tend to put their heart and soul into it...or are they still on point?
At work thinking of tx...gurl..i need to stop..cant wait to get home and browse thru clinic threads... 
Am obsessed...need to pass this phase and start tx...


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Mum2M, 

Welcome to FF, we have all been in your shoes so I will try to help you a little. There is lots of information on FF with different boards and if you go onto the forum and scroll down you'll see either the clinics or the countries to browse. 

For me when I'd had enough with UK clinics I did this and then started talking to other ladies cycling with those clinics.. This brought me to TM - Team Miracle. I was swayed by 3 clinics but after chatting to others I came to my decision and I'm very pleased that I did. 

All I would say is don't be put off by large clinics and their ability to treat you on a personal basis. My clinic certainly do treat you as a person and your treatment plan is based on you not as everyone else. They take into account many things and will guide you through steps. 

Wishing you all the best of luck, happy browsing this evening x


----------



## Mum2M (May 15, 2016)

Thanks HbkMorris,
Hmm team miracle...one more clinic to add to the list .
Am home and ready to rumble


----------



## Mum2M (May 15, 2016)

10.23pm...at this rate my choice would be based on 'inny mini minny mo'


----------



## Mum2M (May 15, 2016)

Wow spreadsheets work..yep still at it...is that the time...hmmm saturday already .
Well we have a winner...Gynem Prague!!!! Dear Lord let it be the right one for me   
Now off to the thread to do some calculated browsing....


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Pleased to hear you have come to your decision.. Haha albeit that you've been up all night doing it!  

Good luck flower x


----------



## Mum2M (May 15, 2016)

Thanks Hbkmorris..went to bed at 2am...lol  my hubby was like 'are you serious about this..do we really want to do this....let keep trying n praying'     that was the look on my face and he was like..' oh  sorry sorry'..lol


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh I can honestly imagine.. I've had similar moments and you soon turn to wanting to strangle!   x


----------



## Mum2M (May 15, 2016)

yep


----------

